# Jetzt 100 Euro von Online Consult



## Unregistriert (11 August 2006)

Was ist von dieser Mail zu halten? Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt?
Keine Firmen-Anschrift nur Fax und e-Mail [.....]
[......]



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> erstmal möchten wir uns bei Ihnen vorstellen. Wir sind ein junges, engagiertes Unternehmen, welches sich auf Promotion, Konsulting und Online-Werbung konzentriert. Wir helfen kleinen und mittleren Unternehmen, gross rauszukommen. Mit motivierten und erfahrenen Mitarbeitern werden wir uns auch weiterhin bemühen alle Wünsche unserer Kunden auf den höchsten Niveau zu erfüllen.
> 
> ...


No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG Free Edition.
Version: 7.1.405 / Virus Database: 268.10.8/415 - Release Date: 09.08.2006

_Mailadresse und Tel.-Nummer gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## webwatcher (11 August 2006)

*AW: Jetzt 100 Euro von Online Consult*

Eine  "anonymere"  URL als die in der Emailaddi, hab ich noch nie gesehen und die einzige 
Info in der Whoisinformation weist auf eine Fakedomain in Moskau.  

Es müßten schon Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen, wenn das seriös wäre.

Abgesehen davon:  Google kennt keine "Germany Online Consult" oder "Consult-Online-AG"


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2006)

*AW: Jetzt 100 Euro von Online Consult*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist von dieser Mail zu halten?



Normaler Spam. In den Muell damit und gut ist. So wie es ausschaut sammeln die Bankdaten.

Gruß


----------



## Wembley (14 August 2006)

*AW: Jetzt 100 Euro von Online Consult*

*BSI warnt vor unseriöser E-Mail-Werbung*

http://www.bsi.de/presse/pressinf/140806_emailwerbung.htm



> Bonn, 14. August 2006. Vor aktuellen, unerwünschten E-Mails mit der Absenderangabe "Germany Online Consult" bzw. "Consult-Online-AG" warnt das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI).
> .....
> ....
> Die Spamversender wollen Kontodaten und Unterschriften abrufen, um unerlaubte Abbuchungen vornehmen zu können.


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## jupp11 (14 August 2006)

*AW: Jetzt 100 Euro von Online Consult*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76811


> BSI warnt vor Betrug mit neuer E-Mail-Masche
> Vor einer Masche mit betrügerischen E-Mails warnt das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI). Nach Angaben der Behörde in Bonn kursieren derzeit Werbe-Mails mit den Absendern "Germany Online Consulting" oder "Consult-Online-AG". Den Empfängern wird die Überweisung von bis zu 100 Euro in Aussicht gestellt – egal, ob sie weiter Werbung vom Absender empfangen wollen oder nicht. Voraussetzung für die Überweisung ist aber ein unterschriebenes Formular mit Bankverbindung, Name und Adresse, das per Fax oder nach dem Einscannen per E-Mail an den Absender geschickt werden soll.
> Auf dieses vermeintlich attraktive Angebot sollte dem BSI zufolge auf keinen Fall eingegangen werden: Die Absender haben es auf die Kontodaten mit Unterschrift der Empfänger abgesehen, um eigenmächtig Geld abbuchen zu können, heißt es


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2006)

*AW: Jetzt 100 Euro von Online Consult*

Die Firma hat schon mehrfach versucht Geld von meinen Konto anzubuchen. Achtung!!! Es sind Betrüger!!!!


----------

